# Help with fork hits and forward wrist flicks please?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Back in the 1950s we only knew about OTT style slingshots, powered by square black rubber and shot upright, never sideways.

I was told to use narrow forks "because the pebbles go over the top", and to synchronize my pouch release with a positive forward wrist flick ot the slingshot.

I never trained properly for accuracy as one might today, but I don't remember having problems with fork hits either.

After re-starting with slingshots last September, I have tended towards modern forks, e.g. 45mm fork gap and 25mm fork depth for small to medium ammo, and away from the positive forward wrist flick. But nonetheless, trying to transition from upright to sideways shooting, I am getting more fork hits when shooting sideways than when shooting upright, always on the left fork (I hold the slingshot with the left hand).

I am wondering whether to go back to the positive forward flick, I shall try it - what do you think?

I know that there is no "right or wrong way" to shoot, but some advice might help me here.

I am already following all the advice about matching bands to ammo, perfecting the anchor point and pouch release, etc.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Fork hits are usually caused by improper pouch release. Learn proper pouch release and your accuracy will improve too. There is no reason to flip the fork.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Are you shooting TTF or OTT - also are you twisting the pouch and if so how?

It might sound weird - but take photos or better video if you can and post.

It may be you're canting the fork so the upper part is further than the lower fork so you're nailing it.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

also try to stand in front of the mirror and stretch the bands and see if you cant - or rotate, not sure about the term here.. - your frame so that the forks are not exactly one above the other, but (in your case I guess) your upper, or left fork is canted more forward.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Fork hits are usually caused by improper pouch release. Learn proper pouch release and your accuracy will improve too. There is no reason to flip the fork.


Thanks, I'll look into that. I thought I had, but I'll go over it again.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Are you shooting TTF or OTT - also are you twisting the pouch and if so how?
> 
> It might sound weird - but take photos or better video if you can and post.
> 
> It may be you're canting the fork so the upper part is further than the lower fork so you're nailing it.


Thanks. I am shooting OTT and I am being careful not to twist the pouch so that when aiming there is no twist in the flatbands and they run like 2 flat roads to the fork tops.

Yes, video can be helpful, and it does not sound weird - I took some slomo video a few months ago and it was part of my decision to use wider forks and to reduce rubber to the minimum required. I could video again. Close-up slomo of my pouch release, for example.

( All information helps - I have been using a Dankung chronograph to identify how far I can reduce rubber before velocity becomes unacceptable or, looking at it the other way, to identify how much of the rubber is increasing draw weight without increasing velocity significantly. )

And yes, I'll use a mirror or get help to check any off-squareness of the fork hold.

I could also try to overcome my "solitary" tendency and try to find a local slingshot club - even a short spell in a club can help. It was critical when I was learning how to sail a dinghy, my competence was transformed.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

jazz said:


> also try to stand in front of the mirror and stretch the bands and see if you cant - or rotate, not sure about the term here.. - your frame so that the forks are not exactly one above the other, but (in your case I guess) your upper, or left fork is canted more forward.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Thanks, I have not tried that, but I shall. It sounds like a probable source of the problem. Please see also my reply to Mattwalt, above.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great advice. Just make sure the frame is square to the target.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Great advice. Just make sure the frame is square to the target.


Thank you - the fact that I get fork hits more when shooting sideways than when shooting upright makes this the most likely problem area. I look forward to working on this.

We shall overcome.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Almost every fork hit I get comes down to me messing up the pouch release. I almost never had fork hits with light target bands. When I set myself up with more of a hunting weight set up I began to have some issues. The larger ammo and extra draw weight took me a little practice. I like Nathan from simple shots video on pouch release. That video helped me. Best wishes.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Wreck-it said:


> Almost every fork hit I get comes down to me messing up the pouch release. I almost never had fork hits with light target bands. When I set myself up with more of a hunting weight set up I began to have some issues. The larger ammo and extra draw weight took me a little practice. I like Nathan from simple shots video on pouch release. That video helped me. Best wishes.


Thanks - I'll re-watch Nathan's video. His videos are great.


----------

